# dusting poults



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Got some pics ,of poults dusting in my food plot.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Great pics zcat! I love trail cam pics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

awesome pics thanks for sharing


----------

